# Sunday morning trip



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

My daughter and I fished near Ft Morgan this morning and caught 5 nice pompano from 16-19". Also caught some ladyfish but no catfish. All were caught on sandfleas, either fresh or frozen. Water looked real good with very little grass.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good sized pomps man great job. Care sharing how far out you set your baits?


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

Waded out past first bar to about waist deep or more and threw as far as I could. Also caught several ladyfish but no cats or sharks. Had a small king or big spanish jump and missed hooking up. Brief but awese encounter


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

Just got around to uploading the pics...


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats a fine mess of yummies, that you, and your daughter have there!! nice job!!


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks. I was proud of her, she caught one of the pomps and about 4 ladyfish without any help from me. I'd be wading out to cast and would look back to see her bowed up on a fish. She had a blast!


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice! Them are some stud pomps right there!


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

That is what it is all about! She is hooked for life!


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

End of Mobile St, or closer to the Ft??????, I'll be fishing there in Oct., mike


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

I was out in the gulf AND CAUGHT ALL KINDS OF CATS


----------

